# Netzteil defekt - edit: be quiet Dark Power Pro 11 Kurzfazit



## Hyvenpob (1. Oktober 2017)

Hi PCGH Forum!

Ich benötige eure Hilfe. Ich suche dringend ein Netzteil für meinen Rechner. Aus Zeitmangel und Ungeduld hätte ich gestern fast das be quiet straight power 600 cm gekauft, aber dann habe ich noch gesehen, dass ein Sticker von 2014 drauf pappt. Zum Glück habe ich davor noch kurz im Forum gelesen, dass die neuen Grafikkarten auch neue Netzteile mit neuer Spannungstechnik benötigen. Der Verkäufer hat gemeint, dass das kein Problem ist, mir dann aber zu einem günstigeren pure power 600 geraten hat, weil das mit neuester Technik ausgestattet ist. Jetzt bin ich unsicher was ich nehmen soll, dachte die straight power sind die Guten, aber scheinbar wurden die durch die pure power ersetzt. Ich weiß, dass die pure wings Lüfter der Gehäuse nicht die besten sind, aber ein guter Lüfter ist mir wichtig Die dark power sind fast doppelt so teuer und auch nur aus 2015?
Jetzt hab ich nochmal im Forum gelesen und das pure power wird doch ziemlich oft empfohlen. Die Marke ist mir eigentlich egal, aber das Netzeil soll leise sein und wenn möglich einen Lüfterstillstand wie die Grafikkarten haben, da ich beim Arbeiten keine Lüfter hören will. Eine gute Effizienz wäre mir recht, weil der Rechner bis zu 8 Stunden am Tag an ist.

Ende oder Anfang des Jahres stelle ich mir einen neuen Rechner zusammen, aber bis dahin muss das Netzteil auch zu meinen aktuellen Rechner passen, wobei der Fokus ganz klar beim neuen Rechner liegt! 


Neuer Rechner:

Intel i7 8700K
32Gb Arbeitsspeicher
Geforce 1080 oder 1080ti oder Vega
2 SSD
viele Lüfter
Wasserkühlung




Bis gleich
Hyvenpob


----------



## Schwarzseher (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Netzteil defekt - Neues für aktuelles und neuen Rechner*

BeQuiet 	Straight Power 10 (CM) gibs natürlich noch.Leise Netzteile fur Ihren PC von be quiet!
Pure ist die etwas günstigere Variante.
Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2017: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Februar)

Oder:Super Flower Leadex 80Plus Gold Netzteil - 650 Watt: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor
Soll leise sein.Lüfter schaltet bei Bedarf ab.


----------



## Hyvenpob (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Netzteil defekt - Neues für aktuelles und neuen Rechner*

Das schon, aber im forum wird oft das Pure Power 10 empfohlen (2017) und das Straight Power ist aus 2014! Wenn die neuen und starken Grafikkarten mit neuen Netzteilen angetrieben werden sollen, warum wird dann das Straight Power nicht mehr empfohlen, das ist doch klar besser? Im Link steht das noch dabei, aber der Stand ist eben Februar. Blicke da jetzt nicht wirklich durch.


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Netzteil defekt - Neues für aktuelles und neuen Rechner*

Achte auf die entsprechenden Revisionen (8,9,10,11,...).

Es stimmt zwar, dass die Qualtätsgruppen von günstig nach high-End "System --> Pure --> Straight --> Dark Power" sind, das gilt aber nur in der gleichen Generation.
Beispielsweise ist ein Straight Power E9 natürlich besser als ein PurePower L9 - ein PurePower L10 dagegen ist in Teilen sogar besser als ein StraightPower E9 - jedoch schlechter als ein StraightPower E10.

Der Grund warum oft das PurePower 10 empfohlen wird ist, dass das Straight E10 keinen echten Vorteil mehr hat, denn auch das L10 hat mittlerweile eine Indy-Regelung, das war früher immer der Grund eine Klasse höher zu gehen um keine Gruppenregulierung mehr zu haben.
Heute kauft der P/L-Suchende das PurePower weil es einfach keine nennenswerten Schwächen mehr hat und der High-End-ler das P11 550.


----------



## Hyvenpob (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Netzteil defekt - Neues für aktuelles und neuen Rechner*

Ok, aber warum wird dann für High End Karten das Einstiegs Pure Power 10 und nicht die Mittelklasse Straigh Power 10 empfohlen? Ersteres kann ich in aktuellen Threads nicht lesen. Ich seh nur, dass das bessere aus 2017 und das darunterliegende aus 2017 stammt und es oft empfohlen wird, weil eben eine Geforce 1080 nicht so gut mit älteren Netzteilen laufen soll. Daraus schließe ich, dass das Pure in der 10 Revision mit 3 Jahre mehr Entwicklungszeit besser als das Straight in der 10 Revision ist.


----------



## Schwarzseher (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Netzteil defekt - Neues für aktuelles und neuen Rechner*

Stimmt schon das Pure wird seit 2017 gelistet und das straight seit 2014.warscheinlich gab es für die Pure Reihe erst später ein Update der Baureihe ka.
Dann nimm halt das Pure.Hat halt einen 120 statt 135 Lüfter kürzere Garantiezeit,aber sonst auch Ok denke ich. Produktvergleich be quiet! Pure Power 10 600W ATX 2.4, be quiet! Straight Power 10 600W ATX 2.4 | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Seidenstrumpf (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Netzteil defekt - Neues für aktuelles und neuen Rechner*

Ich meine die Technik des E10 ist in das neue Pure Power gewandert. Das Straight Power 11 steht in den Startlöchern und erscheint demnächst.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Netzteil defekt - Neues für aktuelles und neuen Rechner*



Hyvenpob schrieb:


> Ok, aber warum wird dann für High End Karten das Einstiegs Pure Power 10 und nicht die Mittelklasse Straigh Power 10 empfohlen?


Weil die beiden geräte sich technisch nicht nennenswert unterscheiden, das Pure Power aber günstiger ist.



Hyvenpob schrieb:


> weil eben eine Geforce 1080 nicht so gut mit  älteren Netzteilen laufen soll.


Das ist ein urbaner Mythos. Eine 1080 läuft an ausnahmslos jedem Netzteil das es schafft, bei sehr schnellen Lastschwankungen die +12V stabil zu halten. Egal wie alt das ist.
Der Mythos stammt daher, dass viele alte netzteile nunmal zum kaufzeitpunkt schon Billig-Geräte waren die damit nicht klarkommen. Wenn du aber vor vielen jahren ein gutes Gerät gekauft hattest (etwa ein DarkPower P7) hat das absolut kein Problem mit einer GTX1080.



> dass das Pure in der 10 Revision mit 3 Jahre mehr Entwicklungszeit besser als das Straight in der 10 Revision ist.


Die Entwicklungszeit spielt keine große Rolle. Netzteile sind nicht besser oder schlechter weil lange daran "geforscht" wurde - sondern wegen des internen Aufbaus und der verwendeten elektronischen Komponenten. Die Netzteiltechnik, ein extrem gutes, effizientes und leises Netzteil zu bauen existiert seit Jahrzehnten, es geht nur immer darum den Spagat zwischen Qualität und Preis zu finden, denn ein Netzteil für viele Hundert € kauft nunmal (fast) keiner.

Es gibt durchaus Netzteile, die qualitativ weit über dem sind was nötig ist und auch entsprechend teuer sind (Beispiel: Seasonic Prime Titanium Fanless 600W ATX 2.4 (SSR-600TL)) aber das ist lange nicht alles was technisch möglich und auch bekannt ist. CoolerMaster hats mal auf die Spitze getrieben...
Cooler Master Masterwatt Maker 1200 MIJ: PC-Netzteil fur 999 Euro


----------



## Hyvenpob (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Netzteil defekt - Neues für aktuelles und neuen Rechner*



Schwarzseher schrieb:


> Stimmt schon das Pure wird seit 2017 gelistet und das straight seit 2014.warscheinlich gab es für die Pure Reihe erst später ein Update der Baureihe ka.
> Dann nimm halt das Pure.Hat halt einen 120 statt 135 Lüfter kürzere Garantiezeit,aber sonst auch Ok denke ich. Produktvergleich be quiet! Pure Power 10 600W ATX 2.4, be quiet! Straight Power 10 600W ATX 2.4 | Geizhals Deutschland


Das werde ich vielleicht sogar machen und dann den alten Rechner komplett verkaufen, wollte eigentlich die Laufwerke im neuen weiter verwenden, aber egal. 



Seidenstrumpf schrieb:


> Ich meine die Technik des E10 ist in das neue Pure Power gewandert. Das Straight Power 11 steht in den Startlöchern und erscheint demnächst.


Schlechter als das Straight Power 10 wird es nicht werden und passt zeitlich ziemlich gut in meinen baldige Zusammenstellung. Schade das mein Netzteil nicht noch 1-2 Monate länger gehalten hat. Bringt be quiet jedes Jahr ein Update einer ihrer Reihen, also alle 3-4 Jahre ein neues Pure, Straight etc?



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Weil die beiden geräte sich technisch nicht nennenswert unterscheiden, das Pure Power aber günstiger ist.
> 
> 
> Das ist ein urbaner Mythos. Eine 1080 läuft an ausnahmslos jedem Netzteil das es schafft, bei sehr schnellen Lastschwankungen die +12V stabil zu halten. Egal wie alt das ist.
> ...


Kommt mir auch irgendwie so vor, dann habe ich mir das mehr oder weniger richtig zusammengereimt.

Ich habe noch ein wenig mehr gelesen, aber um ehrlich zu sein ist mir der technische Aspekt zu kompliziert. Ein Pure 10 ist technisch scheinbar gut für aktuelle Hardware, auch wenn man übertaktet, dass ich mich doch wieder frage, wozu dann ein Straight oder Power? Die besseren Netzteile haben wohl eine noch bessere Effizienz, aber ich weiß doch gar nicht, wie viel der Rechner Watt brauchen wird und soweit ich es verstanden habe unterscheidet man zwischen Niederlast und Hochlast.

Mir ist wie gesagt wichtig, dass es besonders bei geringer Belastung leise ist, aber semi-passive Netzteile sollen, sobald Last anliegt lauter seinals aktive Netzteile. Könnt ihr mir bitte noch Alternativen zum Pure 10 aufzeigen oder gibt es schon Alternativen zum Straight 11?


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Netzteil defekt - Neues für aktuelles und neuen Rechner*

Was die Lautheit angeht bitte zwei Dinge bedenken:

1.) Der Lüfter ist nicht das einzige was bei einem netzteil Geräusche erzeugen kann. Es hilft dir nichts ein passives NT zu haben das zwar kein Lüftergeräusch macht aber die Elektronik darin ziept und firpt und summt. 
2.) Ein Netzteil dessen Lüfter konstant mit 250 UPM dreht ist genauso unhörbar wie eines das den Lüfter abschaltet (Elektronikgeräusche mal außen vor), ist aber deutlich kühler und üblicherweise daher langlebiger.


Was die Frage angeht warum ein besseres NT als ein PurePower10:
Für manche Zielgruppen kann es sich lohnen, ein DarkPower oder vergleichbare High-End NTs zu kaufen. Wenn man das letzte bisschen haben will an Ruhe (ein DPP11 ist unhörbar leise selbst bei Vollast), an Effizienz, an Spannungsstabilität (kann dabei helfen noch 20 MHz mehr an OC zu erreichen), an Kabelqualität/Querschnitt/Leitwert, an erweiterten Funktionen (umschalten von Multi- auf Singlerail per Schalter beispielsweise) und vielleicht auch Garantiezeit usw. kann man zu so einem Gerät greifen.
Für einen Normalnutzer der "nur" ein gutes NT für seinen Desktop-PC möchte und den vielleicht noch alltagstauglich etwas übertaktet ist das alles nicht nötig.


----------



## Hyvenpob (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Netzteil defekt - Neues für aktuelles und neuen Rechner*

Ein leiser Lüfter wäre mir der wichtigste Punkt. Dieser sollte aber bei dem Straight 10 und dem Dark 11 gleich sein, wenn beide einen Silent Wing 3 nutzen. Jedoch ist das Pure mit einem eigenen Lüfter, welcher laut Tests auf computerbase unter dem Silent Wing 3 gedacht ist, mit 17,4db leiser als dieser mit 33db? Je mehr ich lese desto weniger weiß ich. Das Dark 11 später weiter nutzen oder ein Pure 10 für den aktuellen und dann für den neuen ein Straight 11? Oh man.

Extremes Übertakten ist nicht geplant. Zur Effezienz habe ich gelesen, dass sich der Kaufpreisunterschied vom Netzteil nach 2 Jahren oder sind es 3 durch die bessere Effezienz bezahlt machen sollte. Und den Rest brauche ich nicht, wusste bis eben nicht, dass das möglich ist. Wie gesagt weiß ich eben noch nicht was der neue Rechner dann überhaupt verbrauchen wird.


Dafür sollten 500 Watt doch reichen?

Intel i7 8700K
32Gb Arbeitsspeicher
Geforce 1080 oder 1080ti oder Vega
2 SSD
viele Lüfter
Wasserkühlung

Aktuell habe ich einen 3770K und eine AMD 390x mit einem (defekten) 650 Watt. Beides noch übertaktet. Würden die 500 Watt des Pure bzw 550 Watt des Dark dafür auch ausreichen?


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Netzteil defekt - Neues für aktuelles und neuen Rechner*

Um den Lüfter musste dir nicht so viele Gedanken machen. Jedes Moderne PurePower, Straight Power und Dark Power ist so leise, dass man das Ohr schon aufs Netzteil legen muss um nennenswert was zu hören. Wenn du nur eine Komponente im PC hast die nicht passiv ist (CPU-Lüfter, Grafikkartenkühler, HDD statt SSD) ist diese mit ziemlicher Sicherheit wesentlich lauter als das Netzteil.

Zum Bezahltmachen der Effizienz gibts keine Pauschalantwort auch wenn viele Seiten es sich hier leicht machen. Es kommt natürlich extrem darauf an, wie lange dein PC an ist am Tag, wie hoch die Last im Schnitt ist, wie hoch dein Strompreis ist usw..
Bei manchen rechnet sich ein Platin-Netzteil nach einem Jahr, bei anderen in 10 Jahren nicht.

Was dein PC verbrauchen wird übern Daumen:

Intel i7 8700K  --> 90W (OC: 130W)
32Gb Arbeitsspeicher --> Messungenauigkeit
Geforce 1080 oder 1080ti oder Vega --> 250W (OC: 300W) [im Falle der 1080 ohne TI je 50W weniger)
2 SSD --> Messungenauigkeit
viele Lüfter --> Messungenauigkeit
Wasserkühlung --> 5 - 20W je nach Pumpe

Wenn ich hier ne Pauschale von 50W für Board, RAM, Lüfter, Laufwerke usw. alles zusammen einrechne (was großzügig ist) kommste unter absoluter Vollast (die in der Praxis nie vorkommt) bei rund 400W ohne OC und 500W mit OC raus.
Beim normalen Spielebetrieb solltest du eher um die 300W landen.


----------



## Hyvenpob (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Netzteil defekt - Neues für aktuelles und neuen Rechner*

Dann nehme ich das Pure Power 10 600 wegen dem OC und wäre damit sogar ziemlich nahe den empfohlenen 75% Auslasung. Ich entscheide dann mit dem neuen Rechner, ob es drinbleibt oder durch ein Straight 11 oder Dark 11 ersetzt wird.

Vielen Danke an alle und besonders Incredible Alk für die Erklärungen um die Uhrzeit! Melde mich wieder sobald ich das neue Netzteil eingebaut habe.


----------



## Incredible Alk (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Netzteil defekt - Neues für aktuelles und neuen Rechner*

Das 500er reicht. 

Was die Auslastung angeht: Alles zwischen 0 und 100% ist technisch ok, alles zwischen 10 und 100% ist bei modernen Netzteilen effizient, alles zwischen 20 und 80% ist vernünftig dimensioniert. Bei nem 500W-Gerät wäre vernünftig alles zwischen 100 und 400W in dem Fall - und genau da wirst du mit einem sehr flotten Spiele-PC landen zwischen Idle und Vollast.
Die Zeiten von "50% Last" sind seit Ewigkeiten vorbei, jedes gute Netzteil kommt sowohl mit sehr kleiner als auch mit sehr großer Last gut klar. 

Persönlich würde ich für gute Oberklasse das 500er L10 nehmen (also wenn du ne 1080 einbaust beispielsweise) und wenns richtig stramm werden soll (1080Ti oder VEGA am Anschlag) zum DPP 11 550W greifen. Weil wer 700€ für ne Grafikkarte ausgeben kann dem sollten auch die 50€ mehr für ein sehr gutes Netzteil nicht fehlen.


@Uhrzeit: Morgen ist Brückentag


----------



## Hyvenpob (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Netzteil defekt - Neues fÃ¼r aktuelles und neuen Rechner*

Ich muss jetzt doch nochmal fragen. Mit L10 meinst du das Pure Power 10? Und im vorigen Post waren es 500 Watt mit OC bzw 400 Watt ohne OC und die 300 Watt sind mit oder ohne OC?
Für mein Gewissen, dass das Dark 10 für mich hörbar leiser ist als das Pure 10 (echt schlechtes timing, das es das Straight 11 noch nicht gibt) und in der Hoffnung weniger oder besser keine Nebengeräusche durch die Grafikkarte oder den Prozessor zu bekommen, tendiere ich jetzt doch eher zum Dark 11 550.

Jetzt ist aber ein neues Problem dazugekommen. Ich kaufe eigentlich nicht bei amazon, sondern im Laden, aber bei amazon würde ich es am schnellsten bekommen und wäre auf der sicheren Seite. Jedoch sind die Preise immer anders, selbst auf geizhals steht ein anderer Preis als der Link zu amazon zeigt. Ich möchte nur beim amazon mit deren Prime Versand kaufen und bei keinem anderem Gebrauchthändler oder Shop bei denen.

pure geizhals link be quiet! Pure Power 10 CM ATX 500W PC Netzteil BN277: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

pure amazon be quiet! Pure Power 10 CM ATX 500W PC Netzteil BN277: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor


dark geizhals be quiet! DARK POWER PRO 11 - Netzteile: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

dark amazon 1 be quiet! DARK POWER PRO 11 - Netzteile: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

dark amazon 2 be quiet! DARK POWER PRO 11 - Netzteile: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor


----------



## Incredible Alk (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Netzteil defekt - Neues für aktuelles und neuen Rechner*

Ja, das L10 ist das PurePower 10 wenn ich mich nicht irre.

Die 500W mit OC waren absoluter Worst Case, sprich du hast Prime95 und den Furmark gleichzeitig an bei maximaler Übertaktung. Das kommt in der Realität nicht vor, in echten Spielen wirst du selbst mit OC Mühe haben die 400W zu knacken - deswegen reicht ein 500er Gerät.

Das DarkPower 11 ist leiser als die kleineren Netzteile, aber nur messbar, eher nicht merklich. Einfach weil die Netzteile allesamt aus einem geschlossenen Gehäuse heraus unhörbar sind. Die Pumpe deiner Wasserkühlung wird lauter sein. Das DarkPower 11 hat eher den Vorteil dass es selbst bei dauerhafter Vollast den Lüfter nich wirklich aufdreht - was bei dir aber keine Rolle spielt da du das Netzteil nicht voll belasten können wirst mit deiner Hardware es sei denn mit künstlicher Gewalt.

Was die Angebote angeht - nimm einfach das günstigste. Es kommt halt drauf an ob amazon direkt oder Marketplace oder sonstwas... das braucht dich aber nicht zu interessieren, das Gerät ist immer genau dasselbe.


----------



## Schwarzseher (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Netzteil defekt - Neues fÃ¼r aktuelles und neuen Rechner*

Am günstigsten ist das Pure power 10 500 CM im moment bei Mindfactory: 500 Watt be quiet! Pure Power 10 CM Modular 80+ Silver - Netzteile ab 500W | Mindfactory.de.
Der Preisunterschied zum Dark Power 11 wäre mir zu hoch selbst zum Straight 10,aber wenn du halt bestimmte Ansprüche hast und dich schon festgelegt hast brauchst du uns ja auch nicht mehr


----------



## Killer-Instinct (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Netzteil defekt - Neues für aktuelles und neuen Rechner*

Wenn meistens nicht gespielt und am PC auch gearbeitet wird, dann würde ich mindestens ein Netzteil mit Gold Effizienz nehmen. Die Klassen da drüber bieten keinen Mehrwert. Wenn es dann Gold ist, sollte man dann bei mindestens 600W landen. Hintergrund ist, fast jeder wird sagen, dass man nicht mehr braucht, aber:
1. Ein Neztteil kauft man für 5 Jahre mindestens. Es muss Reserven geben (Investition). 450W ist momentan low end.
2. Ein Neukauf auf Grund mangelnder Reserven ist teurer als der Griff in die nächste Wattklasse jetzt (Grafikkarte werden immer stromhungriger).
3. Bei mindestens Gold- Effizienz ist es egal, was man normalerweise im IDLE macht.
4. Die höchste Effizienz wird nicht erreicht, wenn das Netzteil am Anschlag arbeitet, sondern bei etwas über 50%. Bei 370W Verbrauch, empfielt es sich ein 600-650W Netzteil zu kaufen.

Der letzte Punkt ist von mir persönlich. Ich habe schlechte Erfahrungen mit Bequiet- Netzteilen gemacht.  Wenn man wirklich Qualität möchte und nicht irgendwas unübersichtlich Umgelabeltes bei jeder Generation von einer Firma, die nur ihr Brandings und Service hinzufügt, dann kauft man bei Seasonic oder FSP ab 80€. Darunter ist markwirtschaftlich gesehen kein brauchbares Netzteil mit 600w+ möglich, das Gewinn einbringen soll.


----------



## Incredible Alk (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Netzteil defekt - Neues für aktuelles und neuen Rechner*



Killer-Instinct schrieb:


> 1. Ein Neztteil kauft man für 5 Jahre mindestens. Es muss Reserven geben (Investition). 450W ist momentan low end.
> 2. Ein Neukauf auf Grund mangelnder Reserven ist teurer als der Griff in die nächste Wattklasse jetzt (Grafikkarte werden immer stromhungriger).
> 3. Bei mindestens Gold- Effizienz ist es egal, was man normalerweise im IDLE macht.
> 4. Die höchste Effizienz wird nicht erreicht, wenn das Netzteil am Anschlag arbeitet, sondern bei etwas über 50%. Bei 370W Verbrauch, empfielt es sich ein 600-650W Netzteil zu kaufen.



1.) Reserven in Sachen leistung sind bei guten NTs drin (ein DPP11 550W liefert auch 600+ wenns sein muss und auf die Zukunft gesehen wird Hardware tendentiell sparsamer.
2.) Korrekt. Aber wie gesagt Reserven sind ausreichend vorhanden bei guten NTs. Und Grafikkarten (extrem-Modelle/Dual-GPU mal ausgenommen) haben seit vielen Jahren die Obergrenze bei 250W.
3.) Gold-Effizienz sagt nichts über den Idle-Bereich aus. Ein Netzteil das bei 15% Last eine Effizienz von 50% hat kann "80+GOLD" sein, denn hier werden nur die Lastzustände ab 20% aufwärts betrachtet... erst ab 80+Titanium spielt 10% Last eine Rolle.
4.) Stimmt theoretisch - nur ist der Unterschied heute minimalst. Die Effizienzunterschiede zwischen 20 und 100% Last liegen heutzutage bei ein, zwei Prozent. Nur im sehr niedrigen Lastbereich sinkt die Effizienz stark. Deswegen ist es nicht sinnvoll, ein 600W-Gerät zu kaufen um bei 300W Last die 0,5% Effizienzsteigerung zu treffen nur um dann im Idle bei 10% Last auf 70% Effizienz abzukacken 
Anders gesagt: Die Effizienz moderner Netzteile ist ab einer gewissen Grundlast bis zur Vollast quasi gleich.
Hier kannste dir ankucken was und wie wenig 80+ eigentlich misst am Beispiel des DPP11 550W: https://plugloadsolutions.com/psu_reports/BE QUIET_P11-550W_550W_ECOS 4317_Report.pdf


----------



## Schwarzseher (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Netzteil defekt - Neues für aktuelles und neuen Rechner*

Netzteilkauf ist glaubenssache
Hier mal eine alternative zu Bequiet:Super Flower Leadex Gold 550W im Test
Super Flower Leadex Gold grau 550W ATX 2.3 (SF-550F14MG Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Edit:Allerdings nur Single Rail,wo wieder Leute sagen das das ein Nachteil ist.Ka. ob das so ist.Ist das so?


----------



## Incredible Alk (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Netzteil defekt - Neues für aktuelles und neuen Rechner*



Schwarzseher schrieb:


> Netzteilkauf ist glaubenssache



Stimmt. 

Aber auch um das mal zu erwähnen: Wir diskutieren hier wirklich um Kleinigkeiten wenn man das große ganze mal sieht. Alle Netzteiloptionen über die wir hier reden sind wirklich gute Geräte im Vergleich zu dem, was im Massenmarkt sonst so unterwegs ist. Es ist zwar schön über solche Dinge zu reden und wenn der TE Details wissen will bekommt er die natürlich, man darf aber auch nicht aus den Augen verlieren, dass sein System egal ob jetzt ein PurePower oder DarkPower oder SuperFlower drin steckt und egal ob das Gerät 500, 600 oder 750W hat höchstwahrscheinlich die nächsten 5-10 Jahre prima laufen wird und die UNterschiede in Effizienz, Lautstärke, Spannungsqualität usw. absolut gesehen minimal sind. 

Wir sind ja schon froh, wenn man sich zwischen so guten Geräten entscheidet und kein Hamburg oder Berlin oder sowas gekauf wird.


----------



## Killer-Instinct (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Netzteil defekt - Neues für aktuelles und neuen Rechner*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> 1.) Reserven in Sachen leistung sind bei guten NTs drin (ein DPP11 550W liefert auch 600+ wenns sein muss und auf die Zukunft gesehen wird Hardware tendentiell sparsamer.
> 2.) Korrekt. Aber wie gesagt Reserven sind ausreichend vorhanden bei guten NTs. Und Grafikkarten (extrem-Modelle/Dual-GPU mal ausgenommen) haben seit vielen Jahren die Obergrenze bei 250W.
> 3.) Gold-Effizienz sagt nichts über den Idle-Bereich aus. Ein Netzteil das bei 15% Last eine Effizienz von 50% hat kann "80+GOLD" sein, denn hier werden nur die Lastzustände ab 20% aufwärts betrachtet... erst ab 80+Titanium spielt 10% Last eine Rolle.
> 4.) Stimmt theoretisch - nur ist der Unterschied heute minimalst. Die Effizienzunterschiede zwischen 20 und 100% Last liegen heutzutage bei ein, zwei Prozent. Nur im sehr niedrigen Lastbereich sinkt die Effizienz stark. Deswegen ist es nicht sinnvoll, ein 600W-Gerät zu kaufen um bei 300W Last die 0,5% Effizienzsteigerung zu treffen nur um dann im Idle bei 10% Last auf 70% Effizienz abzukacken
> ...



1. Es ist immer noch besser den tatsächlichen Nennwert zu kaufen. Mir ist klar, dass 400W Markengeräte eigentlich die Reserven für 400W ganz auf der 12V+ Schiene hätten. Die Reserven sind aber wegen der Sicherheit und Langlebigkeit gedacht.
2. Vega64 sagt Hallo. Vega64 übertaktet sagt Tschüss, gepaart mit einem Threadripper ist es vorbei mit den 450W Geräten.
3. Gold ist aber immer noch besser als Silver, wo beim IDLE teilweise katastrophale Effizienz herrschen kann.
4. Ich sagte etwas über die Hälfte, also mehr als 300W bei 600W (370W in meinem Beispiel). Ein modernes Gaming- System verbraucht um die 120W im IDLE:
120W/600W * 100% = 20% (schaue auf den Gold standard..). Gut genug würde ich sagen


----------



## Threshold (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Netzteil defekt - Neues für aktuelles und neuen Rechner*



Killer-Instinct schrieb:


> Wenn meistens nicht gespielt und am PC auch gearbeitet wird, dann würde ich mindestens ein Netzteil mit Gold Effizienz nehmen. Die Klassen da drüber bieten keinen Mehrwert. Wenn es dann Gold ist, sollte man dann bei mindestens 600W landen. Hintergrund ist, fast jeder wird sagen, dass man nicht mehr braucht, aber:
> 1. Ein Neztteil kauft man für 5 Jahre mindestens. Es muss Reserven geben (Investition). 450W ist momentan low end.
> 2. Ein Neukauf auf Grund mangelnder Reserven ist teurer als der Griff in die nächste Wattklasse jetzt (Grafikkarte werden immer stromhungriger).
> 3. Bei mindestens Gold- Effizienz ist es egal, was man normalerweise im IDLE macht.
> 4. Die höchste Effizienz wird nicht erreicht, wenn das Netzteil am Anschlag arbeitet, sondern bei etwas über 50%. Bei 370W Verbrauch, empfielt es sich ein 600-650W Netzteil zu kaufen.



1. 450 Watt reichen für jeden Mittelklasse Rechner mit Oberklasse Grafikkarte aus.
Nicht jeder kauft sich einen Skylake X 16 Kerner und eine Titan Xp. 

2. Wo werden Grafikkarten immer stromhungriger? 
Das ist ein völlig Irrglaube. Eine GTX 1080 braucht im Vergleich zur Leistung nicht soo viel. Eine GTX 1060 ist relativ sparsam und hat deutlich mehr Leistung als die High End Karten von früher.
Und falls du auf Titan, 1080 Ti oder Vega ansprichst -- High End Karten haben schon immer das Maximum an Leistungsaufnahme ausgelotet. Dazu kosten sie auch teilweise mehr Geld als andere für den gesamten Rechner ausgeben. Von daher kann man die nicht als Maßstab nehmen.
Und wer sich eine 1000€ CPU, ein 500€ Brett und eine 900€ Grafikkarte kauft, wird sicher nicht anfangen am Netzteil zu sparen und sich fragen, ob das 400 Watt Xilence nicht auch reicht.

3. Ein Netzteil ist unter 10% Last extrem ineffizient. Hast du also ein 1000 Watt Gold Netzteil und dein Rechner braucht im Idle nur 50 Watt, liegst du mit Glück irgendwo bei 65-70% Effizienz. 
Man kauft ein Netzteil so, dass es unter Last gut ausgelastet ist oder dass es überspannt wird. Wenn ein Netzteil in dem Bereich zu laut ist, ist es eben das falsche Netzteil.

4. Auch das ist falsch. Ein Netzteil hat bei 35-40% Last den besten Wirkungsgrad. Wobei es aber recht egal ist, da der Unterschied zwischen 20 und 90% recht gleich ist.
Ein Rechner, der 350 oder 400 Watt unter Last braucht, braucht kein 600 Watt Netzteil. Ein 500 Watt Netzteil reicht hier problemlos.



Killer-Instinct schrieb:


> Der letzte Punkt ist von mir persönlich. Ich habe schlechte Erfahrungen mit Bequiet- Netzteilen gemacht.  Wenn man wirklich Qualität möchte und nicht irgendwas unübersichtlich Umgelabeltes bei jeder Generation von einer Firma, die nur ihr Brandings und Service hinzufügt, dann kauft man bei Seasonic oder FSP ab 80€. Darunter ist markwirtschaftlich gesehen kein brauchbares Netzteil mit 600w+ möglich, das Gewinn einbringen soll.



Und sowas ist natürlich wieder totaler Unsinn. 
FSP fertigt für BeQuiet. BeQuiet sagt also, was sie haben wollen und FSP fertigt das dann. Entweder auf Basis eines FSP Produktes, das es schon gibt, wie das Straight E9 oder auf Basis einer eigens entwickelten Plattform wie das neue E11.
Zu sagen, dass BeQuiet qualitativ schlecht ist, weil sie nicht selbst fertigen, ist grober Unfug.
Und Seasonic ist ja auch kein Schöngeist. Sie fertigen das, was erwünscht ist, wie das Supernova GS, das von Seasonic gefertigt wird und das an der Chroma versagt, weil die Schutzschaltungen nicht greifen.
Dazu hat Seasonic immer wieder Probleme mit dem Lüfter und der aggressiven Lüftersteuerung. 



Schwarzseher schrieb:


> Netzteilkauf ist glaubenssache
> Hier mal eine alternative zu Bequiet:Super Flower Leadex Gold 550W im Test
> Super Flower Leadex Gold grau 550W ATX 2.3 (SF-550F14MG Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> Edit:Allerdings nur Single Rail,wo wieder Leute sagen das das ein Nachteil ist.Ka. ob das so ist.Ist das so?



Wobei das noch die alten Leadex sind. Der Nachfolger glänzt mit leider zu lautem Lüfter.



Killer-Instinct schrieb:


> 4. Ich sagte etwas über die Hälfte, also mehr als 300W bei 600W (370W in meinem Beispiel). Ein modernes Gaming- System verbraucht um die 120W im IDLE:
> 120W/600W * 100% = 20% (schaue auf den Gold standard..). Gut genug würde ich sagen



Ein Gaming System mit einem Mainstream Sockel braucht 50 Watt im Idle.
Nicht mal mein Rechner braucht 120 Watt im Idle -- wobei 120 Watt echt viel sind. Dann würde ich mir mal Gedanken um die Komponenten machen.


----------



## Hyvenpob (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Netzteil defekt - Neues für aktuelles und neuen Rechner*

Na zum Glück komme ich heute nicht nach Hause und konnte daher nichts bestellen. 
Ich hatte mich, wie Schwarzseher schon richtig erkannt hat, jetzt eigentlich auf ein Dark Power Pro 11 eingeschoßen. Gründe sind die von euch erwähnten Punkte: sehr leise und sonstige technischen Nebengeräusche in Verbindung mit anderen Komponenten.
Es ist gerade wirklich auch eine Kopfsache, aber ich bin bei sowas schon über drüber penibel, manchmal ist das auch nur Einbildung vom vielen Lesen (wie eben gerade) und daher will ich bei "geringen" Geldbeträgen auf Nummer sicher gehen.

Warum nicht das Super Flower Leadex Gold II ? Was ist der Unterschied zum I und zum Dark Power? Sorry für die Frage, wenn ich jetzt selbst noch mehr lese, dann komme ich der Woche zu keinem Netzteil mehr.


----------



## Threshold (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Netzteil defekt - Neues für aktuelles und neuen Rechner*

Das Leadex ist nicht schlecht, wobei Version 2 leider lauter geworden ist.
Das Dark Power spielt in einer anderen Liga.


----------



## Schwarzseher (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Netzteil defekt - Neues für aktuelles und neuen Rechner*

Das Superflower hat zb. nur eine 12V schiene ist also Single Rail.Ansonsten ka. musst du selbst mal Test`s durchstöbern.Wenn die neue Baureihe auch etwas lauter ist dann bleib bei deiner Entscheidung,sonst verwirren wir dich hier noch mehr.
Finde die Diskussionen über Netzteile auch manchmal etwas überzogen.Gib ruhig etwas mehr aus weil so ein Netzteil ja sowieso mindestens 5jahre hält was die Garantie angeht


----------



## Killer-Instinct (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Netzteil defekt - Neues für aktuelles und neuen Rechner*



Threshold schrieb:


> 1. 450 Watt reichen für jeden Mittelklasse Rechner mit Oberklasse Grafikkarte aus.
> Nicht jeder kauft sich einen Skylake X 16 Kerner und eine Titan Xp.
> 
> 2. Wo werden Grafikkarten immer stromhungriger?
> ...



1. Du kannst ja nicht wissen, wie es in 5 Jahren aussieht. Momentan ist es so, dass Vega64 das meiste verbraucht. Das ist unser Worst Case Szenario. Es kann auch sein, dass er eine highend Grafikkarte gebraucht kauft. Warum soll er bevormundet werden?
Vor 5 Jahren hat für fast alles ein 2 Kerner CPU  gereicht. Es muss nicht gleich Threadripper sein, aber der die Kern-Anzahl im Durchschnitt kann in 5 Jahren erheblich steigen.
2. Wie gesagt, man kann nicht ich vom besten Wunsch aus ausgehen, sondern vom Worst- Case- Scenario. So handhabt man Planungen in Soft-/Hardwareabteilungen, wenn die Prognose über 5 Jahre henausgehen soll. Als mindestwert nimmt man das Maximum vom Jetzt und addiert noch bisschen drauf um längerfristig sicher zu gehen.
3. Es wurde ihm kein 1000W Netzteil empfohlen, eher 600W Bereich. Auch wenn die Effizienz bei 30% liegen , sind es 50W*0.7 =35W. Das ist verdammt viel, wenn du mich fragst 
4. Mir ist bewusst, dass zwischen 20%-70% alles im grünen Bereich ist. Bei 50% aber lastet man das Netzteil sinnvoll aus, ohne dass es am Anschlag arbeitet+ Reserven. 1000W zu kaufen, um 400W mögichst effizient zu versorgen ist wahrlich ein Overkill.

Zum Thema Beqiet:
Es liegt ein Missverständnis vor. Ich meinte nicht, dass Bequiet irgendwelche Schrottnetzteile in Auftrag gibt und dann sein Label aufdrückt, sondern dass die Elemente, Bauteile und Autragsfirma von Modell zu Modell bei jeder Generation sehr unterschiedlich ausfallen können. Ein Oberklassemodell kann in dieser Generation mit Seasonic bestückt sein und in der nächsten mit CWT Bastelbau. Das sieht der Kunde nicht = Intransparenz.
Bei Seasonic oder FSP, wenn man bei denen in den oberen Klassen kauft, bekommt man genau, wofür man bezahlt von dem Hersteller selbst - Aufschlag vom Dritthändler wie Bequiet oder Corsair. Das ist sogar billiger. Es gibt genügend Beispiele, wie sehr Netzteile bei Bequiet oder Corsair über die Jahre geschwankt haben. Bei Bequiet war die e6 Reihe eine Katastrophe auf ganzer Linie (Straight Power). Davon war ich auch betroffen.


----------



## Threshold (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Netzteil defekt - Neues für aktuelles und neuen Rechner*

1. Klar weiß ich nicht, was in 5 Jahren ist. Aber wer ist denn so blöd und kauft in 5 Jahre eine 5 Jahre alte High End Karte, die die Leistung einer dann aktuellen Einsteigerkarte hat, die nur 50 Watt zieht?
Das macht niemand, der bei Verstand ist.

2. Ich gehe immer von der Logik aus. Wer heute eine gute Mittel oder Oberklasse Karte kauft, kauft nicht in 2 Jahren eine alte High End Karte. Du bleibst in der Schiene mit guten Karten, die sparsam agieren.
Nächstes Jahr, wenn Volta kommt, wirst du wieder eine Karte haben, die schneller als die 1080 Ti ist und dabei 100 Watt weniger zieht. Wieso also dann noch Alteisen kaufen?

3. Wie gesagt, das 500er Modell reicht völlig aus. Die 600er Versionen sind grundsätzlich immer überflüssig. Liegt einzig am Marketing, dass es die 600er Modelle gibt.

4. Wie gesagt -- du liegst falsch. Es ist dem Netzteil schlicht egal, ob es mit 20 oder 80% belastet wird. Das Netzteil ist ja dafür gebaut.

Und hier liegst du auch wieder falsch.
FSP baut nicht mal gute und mal weniger gute Caps in die BeQuiet Netzteile ein. Sie bauen exakt immer die gleichen ein. Das liegt daran, dass BeQuiet das eben so haben will.
Andere Anbieter sind da anders. Corsair ist es z.B. egal, welche Caps in den CS Modellen drin sind, daher kann es schon mal vorkommen, dass völlig unterschiedliche Hersteller von Kondensatoren verwendet werden. Das ist dann eine reine Preisfrage. Irgendwo muss der günstige Preis ja herkommen.
Aber so ein E10 ist ja nicht wirklich preiswert. Du kriegst genau das, was du für den Preis erwarten darfst.

Und wen interessiert, was mal vor 10 Jahren war?
Echt? Darauf reitest du herum?
Könnte ich auch. Nur interessiert mich nicht, was vor 10 Jahren war, ich gucke mir aktuelle Modelle an und da hat Seasonic leider auch wieder ins Klo gegriffen, was das Prime angeht. 

Ach und zu CWT.
Wie gesagt, CWT ist ein Auftragsfertiger. Die bauen das so, wie du es haben willst. Die können auch gute Netzteile bauen, wie das Bitfenix Whisper zeigt. Es ist schlicht eine Preisfrage. Wenn du ein Netzteil haben willst, das im Endverbrauch die 60€ nicht übersteigen darf, musst du eben hier und da sparen und dann kann niemand zaubern.
Weder CWT, noch FSP oder Seasonic.


----------



## eXquisite (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Netzteil defekt - Neues für aktuelles und neuen Rechner*



> Vor 5 Jahren hat für fast alles ein 2 Kerner CPU gereicht. Es muss nicht gleich Threadripper sein, aber der die Kern-Anzahl im Durchschnitt kann in 5 Jahren erheblich steigen.



Threshold lass es, die Aussage hier reicht mir schon, vor 5 Jahren gab es schon 3 Jahre lang nen 6 Kern i7 zu kaufen... seit 8 Jahren sind wir bei 4 Kernen + HEDT + AMD FX sind wohl Beispiele genug.
8 Kerne sind für mich seit 5 Jahren im Mainstream angekommen (siehe 8350) und Intel X nun durch Ryzen nochmal für den Consumer günstig zu haben und ich garantiere dir, dass die Entwicklung so langsam wie bisher weiter gehen wird und dass nicht auf einmal plötzlich nächstes Jahr die 32 Kerne im Mainstream aufploppen, wozu auch? Wir haben nicht mal richtig 4K fähige Karten und egal ob Vega oder 1080Ti - in Bezug auf 4K sind das beides mehr oder weniger schlechte Scherze...

Zwei 7970@1200 MHz + X5650 mit richtig abartigem OC (glaube 1,35V oder so) ziehen keine 750W aus der Dose also wozu ein 600W NT, selbst wenn ich beide Augen zudrücke ist das viel zu viel.

BeQuiet ist Seasonic (DPP10 850W) und FSP (DPP 10 550 - 750) mit leisem Lüfter, du willst also Seasonic und FSP mehr Geld geben für einen beschissenen Lüfter weil du BeQuiet nicht magst? Technik ist 1 zu 1 die gleiche und da kann ich dir auch noch 10 Beispiele mehr nennen...

Gruß


----------



## Killer-Instinct (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Netzteil defekt - Neues für aktuelles und neuen Rechner*



Threshold schrieb:


> 1. Klar weiß ich nicht, was in 5 Jahren ist. Aber wer ist denn so blöd und kauft in 5 Jahre eine 5 Jahre alte High End Karte, die die Leistung einer dann aktuellen Einsteigerkarte hat, die nur 50 Watt zieht?
> Das macht niemand, der bei Verstand ist.


1. Ich verstehe das Problem nicht. Warum muss er genau nach 5 Jahren eine genau 5 Jahre alte GPU kaufen? Und warum muss jeder so verfahren wie du, wenn es um Mittelklasse zu Highend- Grafikkarten geht? Welche Glaskugel sagt, dass es genau 50W sein werden? Einfaches Beispiel: Ich habe meinem kleinen Bruder meine alte 290x gegeben. Kostenpunkt für ihn 0€. Wäre sein Netzteil schwach, müsste er eine neues kaufen.  Es gibt die VEGA 64, sie existiert. Egal, was man von ihr halten soll, ist sie gerade die Messlatte, was ein Single Core GPU verbrauchen kann. Das kann man nicht wegdiskutieren.



Threshold schrieb:


> 2. Ich gehe immer von der Logik aus. Wer heute eine gute Mittel oder Oberklasse Karte kauft, kauft nicht in 2 Jahren eine alte High End Karte. Du bleibst in der Schiene mit guten Karten, die sparsam agieren.
> Nächstes Jahr, wenn Volta kommt, wirst du wieder eine Karte haben, die schneller als die 1080 Ti ist und dabei 100 Watt weniger zieht. Wieso also dann noch Alteisen kaufen?


Glaskugel? (Noch nix bestätigt). Wenn schon dann betrifft das nur NVIDIA. Was ist mit AMD? Existieren Vega und die künftigen Derivate nicht?



Threshold schrieb:


> 3. Wie gesagt, das 500er Modell reicht völlig aus. Die 600er Versionen sind grundsätzlich immer überflüssig. Liegt einzig am Marketing, dass es die 600er Modelle gibt.


500er Modell reicht JETZT für alles aus. 4GB VRAM waren Marketing, mehr als 2 Kerne waren Marketing, mehr als 8GB Ram waren Marketing..




Threshold schrieb:


> 4. Wie gesagt -- du liegst falsch. Es ist dem Netzteil schlicht egal, ob es mit 20 oder 80% belastet wird. Das Netzteil ist ja dafür gebaut.


Zu lesen und verstehen, ist wohl nicht dein stärkster Punkt. Ich werde dann präzise: Ein Netzteil arbeitet am Anschlag, wenn es ständig über die 80% Grenze seiner Leistung kratzt. Wenn es  ungefähr bei etwas über 50% im Volllast läuft, nutzt man sinnvoll die Nennleistung und hat noch um die 25% Luft nach oben für die Vegas oder Threadrippers dieser Welt. Das ist natürlich als Empfehlung aufgefasst. Jeder kann je nach Geldbeutel anders verfahren. Das ist, wie ich verfahren würde.



Threshold schrieb:


> Und hier liegst du auch wieder falsch.
> *FSP baut nicht mal gute und mal weniger gute Caps in die BeQuiet Netzteile ein*. Sie bauen exakt immer die gleichen ein. Das liegt daran, dass BeQuiet das eben so haben will.
> *Andere Anbieter sind da anders. Corsair ist es z.B. egal, welche Caps in den CS Modellen drin sind, daher kann es schon mal vorkommen, dass völlig unterschiedliche Hersteller von Kondensatoren verwendet werden. *Das ist dann eine reine Preisfrage. *Irgendwo muss der günstige Preis* ja herkommen.
> *Aber so ein E10 ist ja nicht wirklich preiswert. Du kriegst genau das, was du für den Preis erwarten darfst.*
> ...





Killer-Instinct schrieb:


> Der letzte Punkt ist von mir persönlich. Ich habe schlechte Erfahrungen  mit Bequiet- Netzteilen gemacht.  Wenn man wirklich Qualität möchte und  nicht irgendwas unübersichtlich Umgelabeltes bei jeder Generation von  einer Firma, die nur ihr Brandings und Service hinzufügt, dann* kauft man bei Seasonic oder FSP ab 80€. Darunter ist markwirtschaftlich gesehen kein brauchbares Netzteil mit 600w+ möglich*, das Gewinn einbringen soll.





Threshold schrieb:


> Und wen interessiert, was mal vor 10 Jahren war?
> Echt? Darauf reitest du herum?
> Könnte ich auch. Nur interessiert mich nicht, was vor 10 Jahren war, ich gucke mir aktuelle Modelle an und da hat Seasonic leider auch wieder ins Klo gegriffen, was das Prime angeht.





Killer-Instinct schrieb:


> Der letzte Punkt ist von mir *persönlich*. Ich habe  schlechte Erfahrungen mit Bequiet- Netzteilen gemacht.  Wenn man  wirklich Qualität möchte und nicht irgendwas unübersichtlich  Umgelabeltes bei jeder Generation von einer Firma, die nur ihr Brandings  und Service hinzufügt, dann kauft man bei Seasonic oder FSP ab 80€.  Darunter ist markwirtschaftlich gesehen kein brauchbares Netzteil mit  600w+ möglich, das Gewinn einbringen soll.


Ja, ich reite darauf herum, weil ich damals teures Geld für Schrott mit Markennamen gezahlt habe. Daraus folgend, konsequent kaufe ich bei dieser Marke nichts mehr. Ich habe das auch nichtt als Allgemeinempfehlung ausgedrückt, sondern als mein Persönliches und auch so gekennzeichnet.

Marktwirtschaftlich gesehen sind Bequiet und Corsair Zwischenhändler zwischen dem Endkunden und dem Hersteller, der im Auftrag fertigt. D.h. im Regelfall bezahlt man für dieselbe Qualitätsstufe mehr Geld als beim Hersteller selbst. 


eXquisite schrieb:


> Threshold lass es, die Aussage hier reicht mir  schon, vor 5 Jahren gab es schon 3 Jahre lang nen 6 Kern i7 zu kaufen...  seit 8 Jahren sind wir bei 4 Kernen + HEDT + AMD FX sind wohl Beispiele  genug.
> 8 Kerne sind für mich seit 5 Jahren im Mainstream angekommen (siehe  8350) und Intel X nun durch Ryzen nochmal für den Consumer günstig zu  haben und ich garantiere dir, dass die Entwicklung so langsam wie bisher  weiter gehen wird und dass nicht auf einmal plötzlich nächstes Jahr die  32 Kerne im Mainstream aufploppen, wozu auch? Wir haben nicht mal  richtig 4K fähige Karten und egal ob Vega oder 1080Ti - in Bezug auf 4K  sind das beides mehr oder weniger schlechte Scherze...
> 
> Zwei 7970@1200 MHz + X5650 mit richtig abartigem OC (glaube 1,35V oder  so) ziehen keine 750W aus der Dose also wozu ein 600W NT, selbst wenn  ich beide Augen zudrücke ist das viel zu viel.
> ...


Wer redet hier über 750W oder 850W NTs, die sind doch völlig überdimensioniert? Bei deinem richtig ekelhaften OC wirst du bei über 400W landen. 400W/600W *100% = 66,66% ->90% Effizienz.. Wo liegt das Problem mit 600W?


----------



## Threshold (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Netzteil defekt - Neues für aktuelles und neuen Rechner*



Killer-Instinct schrieb:


> 1. Ich verstehe das Problem nicht. Warum muss er genau nach 5 Jahren eine genau 5 Jahre alte GPU kaufen? Und warum muss jeder so verfahren wie du, wenn es um Mittelklasse zu Highend- Grafikkarten geht? Welche Glaskugel sagt, dass es genau 50W sein werden? Einfaches Beispiel: Ich habe meinem kleinen Bruder meine alte 290x gegeben. Kostenpunkt für ihn 0€. Wäre sein Netzteil schwach, müsste er eine neues kaufen.  Es gibt die VEGA 64, sie existiert. Egal, was man von ihr halten soll, ist sie gerade die Messlatte, was ein Single Core GPU verbrauchen kann. Das kann man nicht wegdiskutieren.



Ein 500 Watt Netzteil hat keine Probleme mit einer R9 290X. 
Wozu willst du also darauf herumreiten?
Weil du dir irgendwann die Vega 64 kaufst und in 3 Jahren deinem Bruder gibst?
Wenn er schlau ist, wirft er das Ding in die Mülltonne.



Killer-Instinct schrieb:


> Glaskugel? (Noch nix bestätigt). Wenn schon dann betrifft das nur NVIDIA. Was ist mit AMD? Existieren Vega und die künftigen Derivate nicht?


 
Wie gesagt, die kleine Vega geht noch, die große ist schlicht Crap. Niemand sollte Crap kaufen, weder bei Netzteilen noch bei Grafikkarten.
Wenn AMD schlau ist, werden sie relativ schnell einen Nachfolger anbieten, der zumindest in Sachen Leistungsaufnahme deutlich besser ist.



Killer-Instinct schrieb:


> 500er Modell reicht JETZT für alles aus. 4GB VRAM waren Marketing, mehr als 2 Kerne waren Marketing, mehr als 8GB Ram waren Marketing..



Das 500er Modell reicht auch in 5 Jahren aus, und in 10 Jahren und in 20 Jahren.
Warum?
Guck dir das an, was die meisten kaufen, das ist Mittelklasse. Was auch völlig ausreichend ist.
Und die paar Hand voll Leute, die High End kaufen, haben sowieso immer völlig überdimensionierte Netzteile.
Und was soll der sinnfreie Vergleich mit RAM? Das eine hat mit dem anderen nichts zu tun.
Andererseits könnte ich dann sagen, dass ein Auto mit 100PS auch heute noch reicht und auch in 10 Jahren noch. Wozu also eins mit 200PS kaufen?



Killer-Instinct schrieb:


> Zu lesen und verstehen, ist wohl nicht dein stärkster Punkt. Ich werde dann präzise: Ein Netzteil arbeitet am Anschlag, wenn es ständig über die 80% Grenze seiner Leistung kratzt. Wenn es  ungefähr bei etwas über 50% im Volllast läuft, nutzt man sinnvoll die Nennleistung und hat noch um die 25% Luft nach oben für die Vegas oder Threadrippers dieser Welt. Das ist natürlich als Empfehlung aufgefasst. Jeder kann je nach Geldbeutel anders verfahren. Das ist, wie ich verfahren würde.



Ein Netzteil arbeitet bei 80% Last mit 80% Last. Was soll der Unsinn mit Anschlag?
Ein modernes Netzteil kann locker 110% liefern ohne dass es dabei Probleme gibt.
Und wie schon mal erwähnt, die Leute, die Vegas und Threadripper kaufen, haben immer überdimensionierte Netzteile verbaut.



Killer-Instinct schrieb:


> Ja, ich reite darauf herum, weil ich damals teures Geld für Schrott mit Markennamen gezahlt habe. Daraus folgend, konsequent kaufe ich bei dieser Marke nichts mehr. Ich habe das auch nichtt als Allgemeinempfehlung ausgedrückt, sondern als mein Persönliches und auch so gekennzeichnet.



Ja, nennt sich Pech. Passiert heute auch wieder.
Gibt ja schon Fälle, wo das Seasonic Prime schwer enttäuscht hat und die Leute dann was anderes gekauft haben. Ist nun mal so. Kommt immer mal vor.
Was machst du denn, wenn du von allen Marken enttäuscht bist? Mit Murmeln spielen?



Killer-Instinct schrieb:


> Wer redet hier über 750W oder 850W NTs, die sind doch völlig überdimensioniert? Bei deinem richtig ekelhaften OC wirst du bei über 400W landen. 400W/600W *100% = 66,66% ->90% Effizienz.. Wo liegt das Problem mit 600W?



Was soll wieder dieses Quatsch mit ekelhaft übertaktet?
Ich kenne niemanden, der sowas macht.
Und wenn du bei 400 Watt landest, liegst du mit einem 500 Watt Netzteil super.
Denn 400 Watt bei 90% Wirkungsgrad sind 360 Watt am Rechner. Also noch reichlich Luft nach oben.


----------



## Killer-Instinct (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Netzteil defekt - Neues für aktuelles und neuen Rechner*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ein 500 Watt Netzteil hat keine Probleme mit einer R9 290X.
> Wozu willst du also darauf herumreiten?
> Weil du dir irgendwann die Vega 64 kaufst und in 3 Jahren deinem Bruder gibst?
> Wenn er schlau ist, *wirft er das Ding in die Mülltonne*.


Das braucht ich nicht zu kommentieren  Jeder kann seine Meinung selbst darüber bilden.  Meine Stellung: Als kleiner Bruder würde ich das Ding gerne nehmen. Als Großer Bruder würde ich das nicht kaufen.



Threshold schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, die kleine Vega geht noch, die große ist schlicht Crap. Niemand sollte Crap kaufen, weder bei Netzteilen noch bei Grafikkarten.
> Wenn AMD schlau ist, werden sie relativ schnell einen Nachfolger anbieten, der zumindest in Sachen Leistungsaufnahme deutlich besser ist.


Ich habe keine Vega. Ich muss aber sagen, die Vega 56 ist gar nicht so schlecht in DX12, warte aber lieber auf den Nachfolger.



Threshold schrieb:


> Das 500er Modell reicht auch in 5 Jahren aus, und in 10 Jahren und in 20 Jahren.
> Warum?
> Guck dir das an, was die meisten kaufen, das ist Mittelklasse. Was auch völlig ausreichend ist.
> Und die paar Hand voll Leute, die High End kaufen, haben sowieso immer völlig überdimensionierte Netzteile.
> ...


Der Vergeich ist berechtigt. Schau mal bitte nach, was die Grafikkarten vor 10 Jahren verbraucht haben, von mir aus 5 Jahren und wie es heute aussieht. Wenn wir technisch werden sollen, wird der Verbrauch durch kleinere Strukturen und adaptive Leistungsanforderung unterdrückt. Von nix kommt aber nix, daher wird mit mehr Leistung der Verbrauch noch mehr steigen, denn bei 7nm ist es so gut wie das Ende der Fahnenstange. Entweder werden die Taktraten erhöht oder mehr Elemente eingebaut, die im Endeffekt mehr Strom verbrauchen. 4K wird diese Entwicklung nur noch beschleunigen. Der Autovergleich ist insofern nicht angebracht, da man die PS nicht effektiv nutzen kann, bei einer Graka oder Netzteil sehr wohl.




Threshold schrieb:


> Ein Netzteil arbeitet bei 80% Last mit 80% Last. Was soll der Unsinn mit Anschlag?
> *Ein modernes Netzteil kann locker 110%* liefern ohne dass es dabei Probleme gibt.
> Und wie schon mal erwähnt, die Leute, die Vegas und Threadripper kaufen, haben immer überdimensionierte Netzteile verbaut.


Ich habe dazu meine Meinung schon geschrieben, kann aber wiederholen. Hersteller versehen die Netzteile mit zusätzlichem Luftraum nach oben der Stabilität bei Spitzen und Langlebigkeit wegen.  Das ist wie bei Overclocking. Die Entscheidung liegt einem selbst. Ich versuche mein Netzteil und Mainboard so viel wie möglich zo schonen, dafür wird der Rest gut übertaktet 





Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, nennt sich Pech. Passiert heute auch wieder.
> Gibt ja schon Fälle, wo das Seasonic Prime schwer enttäuscht hat und die Leute dann was anderes gekauft haben. Ist nun mal so. Kommt immer mal vor.
> Was machst du denn, wenn du von allen Marken enttäuscht bist? Mit Murmeln spielen?


Es geht nicht darum, dass bei mir eine Reihe von Bequiet ausgefallen ist und ich darum meckere. Es waren 10000de, die dasselbe Problem hatten -> kein Einzelfall(bei Interesse kann ich den Thread verlinken). Daher war es der Marke oder deren Qualitätskontrolle geschuldet. Ich muss schon sagen, der Support von Bequiet war vorbildlich. Ich habe den gleichen Schrott nochmals neu bekommen, hat 7 Monate gehalten bzw. died quietly after 7 months 




Threshold schrieb:


> Was soll wieder dieses Quatsch mit ekelhaft übertaktet?
> Ich kenne niemanden, der sowas macht.
> Und wenn du bei 400 Watt landest, liegst du mit einem 500 Watt Netzteil super.
> Denn 400 Watt bei 90% Wirkungsgrad sind 360 Watt am Rechner. Also noch reichlich Luft nach oben.


400Watt vom System selbst, nicht an der Steckdose. Das wären 444,44W an der Steckdose bei 90% Effizienz.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Netzteil defekt - Neues für aktuelles und neuen Rechner*



Killer-Instinct schrieb:


> 500er Modell reicht JETZT für alles aus.


Joa und die Jahre zuvor auch und die Jahre davor und in Zukunft auch. Ausnahmen wie VEGA 64 bestätigen die Regel, welche zudem in die vollkommen falsche Richtung entwickelt wurden. 


> Zu lesen und verstehen, ist wohl nicht dein stärkster Punkt. Ich werde dann präzise: Ein Netzteil arbeitet am Anschlag, wenn es ständig über die 80% Grenze seiner Leistung kratzt. Wenn es  ungefähr bei etwas über 50% im Volllast läuft, nutzt man sinnvoll die Nennleistung und hat noch um die 25% Luft nach oben für die Vegas oder Threadrippers dieser Welt.



Dass (brauchbare) Netzteile so gebaut sind, dass sie nicht bei 5% Überlast auseinander brechen ist dir bewusst? Reserven sind da von sich aus genug vorhanden. Inwiefern nutzt man die Nennleistung, wenn man es zu 50% auslastet? 
Ich bin laut deiner Auffassung mit meinem 400W Gerät, einem älteren i5 und einer 1080 ziemlich genau an diesem erstrebenswerten Punkt. Heutige Mittelklasse und Oberklasse Rechner ( R3 - R7/ Pentium G4560-i7 7770K) ( RX 560-580/ GTX 1050ti - 1080) verbrauchen ähnlich viel (200-250W). Ist da ein 400W Netzteil da ausreichend deiner Auffassung nach? 



> Marktwirtschaftlich gesehen sind Bequiet und Corsair Zwischenhändler zwischen dem Endkunden und dem Hersteller, der im Auftrag fertigt. D.h. im Regelfall bezahlt man für dieselbe Qualitätsstufe mehr Geld als beim Hersteller selbst.



Nicht so wirklich. 
1. Sind einige der Geräte auch vollkommen andere, als die, die die Fertiger von sich aus anbieten.
 2. Sind die Geräte nicht 1:1 die gleichen, auch wenn sie so vom Fertiger angeboten werden. Die Geräte haben andre (vielleicht auch bessere) Lüfter/-kurven, eine andere Optik, andere Serviceleistungen, Kabel etc. 
Ein Beispiel wäre hier das SuperFlower Leadex der ersten Generation, zusammen mit dem EVGA G2 war es baugleich. Trotzdem hätte ich mir nie ein SuperFlower Leadex gekauft, da mir 1. Die Kabel des G2 besser gefallen haben 2. Die Garantieleistungen der EVGA Version deutlich ansprechender waren und 3. Mich das Leadex äußerlich nicht sonderlich angesprochen hat, das EVGA G2 schon.


----------



## Hyvenpob (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Netzteil defekt - Neues für aktuelles und neuen Rechner*

Kurze Frage. Wie funktioniert die Lüftersteuerung beim Dark Power? Die Lüfter werden nach Gehäuse- und Netzeiltemperatur geregelt, aber wie? Das sind doch nur 12 Volt Anschlüsse.


----------



## Threshold (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Netzteil defekt - Neues für aktuelles und neuen Rechner*

Die werden nach der Temperatur des Netzteile geregelt.
Solange das Netzteil aber nicht im Luftstrom des Case liegt, nützt das schlicht nichts. Daher kann man sich das sparen.
Das Mainboard kann sowas viel besser.


----------



## Incredible Alk (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Netzteil defekt - Neues für aktuelles und neuen Rechner*



Hyvenpob schrieb:


> Kurze Frage. Wie funktioniert die Lüftersteuerung beim Dark Power? Die Lüfter werden nach Gehäuse- und Netzeiltemperatur geregelt, aber wie? Das sind doch nur 12 Volt Anschlüsse.



Das ist so ne Art "Notfallanschluss" wenn man sonst keine mehr frei hat. 
Da das Netzteil sehr effizient ist und man es seiten dauerhaft volle Möhre betreibt ist es eigentlich immer kühl und die so angeschlossenen Lüfter immer gedrosselt. Wenn man unproblematisch ein, zwei Quirls montieren will die mit ein paar Hundert UPM ein bisschen was lautlos schaufeln ists ganz praktisch, wenn möglich sollte man aber Boardanschlüsse benutzen, da hat man Kontrolle über die Regelung.


----------



## Killer-Instinct (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Netzteil defekt - Neues für aktuelles und neuen Rechner*



Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Joa und die Jahre zuvor auch und die Jahre davor und in Zukunft auch. Ausnahmen wie VEGA 64 bestätigen die Regel, welche zudem in die vollkommen falsche Richtung entwickelt wurden.
> 
> 
> Dass (brauchbare) Netzteile so gebaut sind, dass sie nicht bei 5% Überlast auseinander brechen ist dir bewusst? Reserven sind da von sich aus genug vorhanden. Inwiefern nutzt man die Nennleistung, wenn man es zu 50% auslastet?
> Ich bin laut deiner Auffassung mit meinem 400W Gerät, einem älteren i5 und einer 1080 ziemlich genau an diesem erstrebenswerten Punkt. Heutige Mittelklasse und Oberklasse Rechner ( R3 - R7/ Pentium G4560-i7 7770K) ( RX 560-580/ GTX 1050ti - 1080) verbrauchen ähnlich viel (200-250W). Ist da ein 400W Netzteil da ausreichend deiner Auffassung nach?


Wieder, es gibt Sachen, sie lassen sich nicht wegdiskutieren. R9 290, R9 390, RX 490, Vega 64, sie verbrauchen viel. GTX 980 hat auch viel verbraucht. Das nennt sich auf English Cherry Picking: Nimm nur diese Generation (1000er) von nur einem Hersteller (Nvidia) und argumentiere, dass es ab jetzt für alle Generationen von allen Herstellern gelten wird, wobei mit der Ausnahme von der 1000er Generationen von Nvidia haben die Karten von beiden Herstellern davor Jahr für Jahr mehr verbraucht.



Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Nicht so wirklich.
> 1. Sind einige der Geräte auch vollkommen andere, als die, die die Fertiger von sich aus anbieten.
> 2. Sind die Geräte nicht 1:1 die gleichen, auch wenn sie so vom Fertiger angeboten werden. Die Geräte haben andre (vielleicht auch bessere) Lüfter/-kurven, eine andere Optik, andere Serviceleistungen, Kabel etc.
> Ein Beispiel wäre hier das SuperFlower Leadex der ersten Generation, zusammen mit dem EVGA G2 war es baugleich. Trotzdem hätte ich mir nie ein SuperFlower Leadex gekauft, da mir 1. Die Kabel des G2 besser gefallen haben 2. Die Garantieleistungen der EVGA Version deutlich ansprechender waren und 3. Mich das Leadex äußerlich nicht sonderlich angesprochen hat, das EVGA G2 schon.



Das nennt man "nichtfunktionale Anforderung". Wenn man bereit ist für bestimmte Features mehr zu zahlen, ist das vollkommen in Ordnung. Dann ist das aber vom Kunden so gewollt und nicht durch Einbau von teilweise minderwertigen Bauteilen in der gleichen Preisklasse bei den "funktionalen Anforderungen" erreicht worden.


----------



## Threshold (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Netzteil defekt - Neues für aktuelles und neuen Rechner*

Was soll das wieder mit den minderwertigen Bauteilen?
Verstehe ich schlicht nicht.


----------



## Killer-Instinct (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Netzteil defekt - Neues für aktuelles und neuen Rechner*



Threshold schrieb:


> Was soll das wieder mit den minderwertigen Bauteilen?
> Verstehe ich schlicht nicht.


Gruppenregulierung, schlechte Verlötung, Caps, die nur 85 Grad vertragen mit einem "Quiet" Lüfter ausstatten, wo es richtig heiß zur Sache geht etc. Alles, was ein 550W  Netzteil für 35-40€ ausmacht.


----------



## Threshold (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Netzteil defekt - Neues für aktuelles und neuen Rechner*

Und wieso ist ein Cap, der auf der Primärseite eingesetzt wird und für 85° spezifiziert ist, schlechter als ein 105° Japan Cap?
Der 105° Japan Cap ist da nur Marketing, Mehr nicht.
Du scheinst unglaublich stark aufs Marketing rein zufallen.
Ebenso kenne ich aktuell kein BeQuiet Netzteil jenseits von 400 Watt, das Gruppenreguliert ist.
Und wo ist die Verlötung schlecht?

Ich hab so das gefühlt, dass du von vor 10 Jahren stehen geblieben bist, was Netzteile angeht.


----------



## Killer-Instinct (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Netzteil defekt - Neues für aktuelles und neuen Rechner*



Threshold schrieb:


> Und wieso ist ein Cap, der auf der Primärseite eingesetzt wird und für 85° spezifiziert ist, schlechter als ein 105° Japan Cap?
> Der 105° Japan Cap ist da nur Marketing, Mehr nicht.
> Du scheinst unglaublich stark aufs Marketing rein zufallen.
> Ebenso kenne ich aktuell kein BeQuiet Netzteil jenseits von 400 Watt, das Gruppenreguliert ist.
> ...



In einem normalen Netzteil ist es egal, ob man 85K or 105K Cap benutzt, weil der Lüfter im Regelfall mit normaler Drehgeschwindigkeit arbeitet. Bei Silent Netzteil nimmt man bewusst höhere Temperaturen in Kauf mit ATX bedingtem 120 cm Lüfter, dadurch, dass der Lüfter so wenig wie möglich arbeitet. Und es sind normalerweise keine Noctua oder Scythe der oberen Preisklassse. Ich weiß auch nicht, warum du so stark auf den Caps herumreitest. 

Du kannst mir doch nicht weis machen, dass ein 550W Netzteil, das 40€ kostet, die gleiche Qualität hast wie ein 60€ Teil von einem Markenhersteller. Ich habe die offentsichtlichen Qualitätsmerkmale aufgeführt, es gibt natürlich mehr Aspekte oder wollen wir eine kleine Tour in Elektrotechnik machen? 

Und ja, bis auf die Abschaffung der Gruppenregulierung und größere Nennleistung im Consumerbereich haben sich  Netzteile  in den letzten 10 Jahren nicht viel geändert.


----------



## Threshold (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Netzteil defekt - Neues für aktuelles und neuen Rechner*

Wieso reite ich auf den Caps herum und was soll der Unsinn mit den Silent Lüfter Netzteilen?

Wer sagt denn, dass ein 40€ Netzteil genauso gut ist wie ein 60€ Netzteil?
Ich sage nur, dass ein E10, das um 100€ kostet, auch das wert ist.
Klar kann man sich auch ein 50€ Netzteil kaufen, aber es hat ja einen Grund wieso es nur 50€ kostet. Da muss man sich nur mal ein 850 Watt Netzteil für 40€ anschauen und das mit einem 850€ Netzteil für 200€ vergleichen. Das sieht innen völlig anders aus. Da muss man kein Genie sein um zu erkennen, dass das billige 850 Watt Netzteil niemals 850 Watt leisten kann.

Ach so, Netzteile sind in den letzten 10 Jahren also nicht effizienter geworden?


----------



## Killer-Instinct (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Netzteil defekt - Neues für aktuelles und neuen Rechner*

Bequiet ist die tollste Marke mit den besten Produkten in der Welt   Du hast in allen Punkten vollkommen recht. 
TD:LR


----------



## Threshold (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Netzteil defekt - Neues für aktuelles und neuen Rechner*



Killer-Instinct schrieb:


> Bequiet ist die tollste Marke mit den besten Produkten in der Welt   Du hast in allen Punkten vollkommen recht.
> TD:LR



Was natürlich auch wieder Unsinn ist, denn BeQuiet hat immer noch den Crap von Power Zone im Portfolio. 
Alleine das Teil wirkt wie ein schwarzes Loch und saugt alles an.


----------



## Hyvenpob (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Netzteil defekt - Neues für aktuelles und neuen Rechner*

Netzteil ist gekommen und eingebaut  Macht ein sehr wertigen Eindruck und die Kabel sind alle schwarz  Diese sind etwas steifer als gewohnt und deshalb nicht wirklich leicht, aber mit etwas Nachdruck um enge Radien verlegbar. Das Kabelsleeve und der Schrumpfschlau könnten meiner Meinung nach etwas näher am Stecker sein. Vermutlich die das der Entlastung?
Zur Lautstärke (des Lüfters) kann ich noch nichts sagen, nur soviel, dass bis jetzt keine Nebengeräusche bei einem anderen Bauteil entstanden wären.


----------



## Threshold (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Netzteil defekt - Neues für aktuelles und neuen Rechner*

Härt sich ja gut an.


----------



## Hyvenpob (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Netzteil defekt - Neues für aktuelles und neuen Rechner*

Ein erstes Fazit. (kreuz und quer)

Mein erster Gedanke beim Auspacken war: "Hmm, Sh*t, hoffentlich passt das Teil in mein Deep Silence 3. Wegen dem 140mm Bodenlüter meine ich. Es ist etwas länger, doch Ja es passt, aber je nachdem wie viele Kabel man vom teilmodularen NT braucht stört es wohl ein wenig den Luftstrom vom Bodenlüfter, welcher Frischluft in Richtung Grafikkarte bläst.
Das Netzteil sieht schlicht und dennoch irgendwie edel aus, so ganz in schwarz mit silbener Schrift und den komplett in schwarz gehaltenen Kabel und Anschlüssen. Es macht einen äußert hochwertigen Eindruck. Die Kabel sind etwas fester und dadurch etwas schwerer um die Ecken zu verlegen, aber am Ende hat es keinen Unterschied gemacht, weil man trotzdem bischen nachhelfen kann ohne, dass man ein Kabel mit viel Kraft verbiegen müsste. War für mich nur etwas ungewohnt.
Der typisch Geruch eines neues Elektrogeräts ist noch vorhanden, was man besonders beim Betreten des Zimmer riechen kann.
Der Lüfter ist wohl der leiseste im ganzen Rechner und löst somit den Lüfter (550rpm) des Machos (CPU Kühler) den Rang ab. Auch unter Last wird er nicht lauter als die Gehäuselüfter.
Bei den Kabel hätte ich mir eine wenig andere Aufteilung gewünscht bzw wäre es super, wenn diese selbst auch modular wären. Das Doppelkabel für die Grafikkarte ist jedoch praktisch, jedoch benötige ich nur 2x6pin, aber das ist egal. Steht man voll auf Optik, dann wäre das schade. Das 3 fache SATA-Kabel passt jetzt noch perfekt bei mir, weil ich kein DVD Laufmerk mehr habe, jedoch könnte es wie oben angesprochen gerade bei 3 genau übereinanderliegen Laufwerken etwas flexibler sein. Das einfache Molexkabel ist genial. Die Auswahl an Kabel ist aber gesamt mehr als ausreichend.
Was ich trotz Lesen vor dem Kauf nicht wusste ist, dass man zwischen Multirail und Singlerail wechseln kann und es dafür einen eigenen Schalter auf einen Slotblende gibt. Für mich wohl eher überflüssig.
Da es ein Platinum Netzteil ist habe ich vor dem Ankommen des Pakets noch eben ein Strommessgerät für die Steckdose genutzt. Auf dem Desktop braucht der Rechner 8W mehr und bei einer ehemaligen Last von 254-266 Watt jetzt 241-249 Watt.
Das Klicken beim Ausschalten des Rechners beim ersten Mal hat mich geschockt, aber er lies sich wieder Einschalten 

Aus Sicht der Lautstärke und anderen Nebengeräuschen hat sich der Aufpreis von ca. 50€ zu einem Pure Power für mich sehr gelohnt, auch wenn ich das Pure Power nicht kenne und daher keinen direkten Vergleich stellen kann. Die bessere Effizienz dürfte sich mit dem neuen Rechner in noch größeren Zahlen bezahlt machen.



PS: Kann man den Threadtitel noch ändern?


----------



## Threshold (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Netzteil defekt - Neues für aktuelles und neuen Rechner*

Das Klicken ist der Strombegrenzer. Das ist normal.

Den Thread Titel änderst du, indem du den Start Post bearbeitest und dabei auf Erweiterst gehst. Dann kannst du den Titel neu anpassen.


----------

